# Suche Schriftart Stencil



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,
folgendes Problem. Wie es die Übersicht schon vermuten lässt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Schriftart.
Ich habe jetzt schon einige Seiten im Internet durchforstet doch finde ich nichts, was auch nur annähernd meinem Ziel entspricht.
Ich suche 2 Stencil Schriftarten.
Eine sollte möglichst an Arial angelehnt sein. Ich habe mal eine Gesehen, da waren wirklich nur Buchstaben wie
Q R B P O unterbrochen. M N usw waren komplett dargestellt.
Zur Erläuterung ich möchte mir ein Blech zeichnen und dafür sind eben genannte Schriften.
Die Zweite Schrift sollte einer Handschrift ähneln.
Vllt kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich bedanke mich fürs lesen.
Gruß
der Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## Royce (5. Dezember 2011)

dafont.com
kann ich empfehlen. Musst gucken ob deine Schriftarten dabei sind.
Royce


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Dezember 2011)

dafont.com
www.fonts.com
MyFonts: Webfonts & Desktop Fonts

ich persönlich bevorzuge dafont.com 

zu deiner Stencil-Arial variante, ich finde diese sehr schön:
Stencil Font - Webfont & Desktop font « MyFonts
und da handgeschriebenes:
Script > Handwritten fonts | dafont.com


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe, habe jetzt einige Seiten durchgesucht.
So 100% war leider nicht das richtige bei (bezüglich der Handschrift)
Bezüglich Arial habe ich das jetzt einfach als Bild hinterlegt und dann nochmal abgezeichnet 
So habe ich Arial erhalten.
Ich werde mal gleich (sofern es klappt ein Bild hochladen, wie ich mir die Handschrift vorstelle)
Vllt kennt jemand dann ein Font mit Namen welches Freeware ist, die ich dann ecosian könnte.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Bilddatei:
In dieser Richtung suche ich etwas.
Vllt kennt jemand eine passende Schrift.
Dankeschön


----------



## Royce (5. Dezember 2011)

dafont.com->script->school->Ecolier ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön, ich werd das gleich mal installieren und gucken wie es aussieht.


----------



## Royce (5. Dezember 2011)

Kein Ding


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das jetzt mal getestet, leider ändert die Schrift sich nicht im Programm obwohl ich sie auswählen kann.
Somit habe ich mich für eine Standardschrift entschieden.
Mal gucken wie es morgen gefällt


----------

